

Mary Meeker's Latest Stunning Presentation About The State Of The Web - syedzbadar
http://www.businessinsider.com/mary-meekers-latest-incredibly-insightful-presentation-about-the-state-of-the-web-2012-5#-1

======
dredmorbius
dupe

